# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  "Did Justice League HQ Just Get Destroyed AGAIN?" & More Comic Book Cliches

## CBR News

CSBG collects plots writers go to over and over, and the latest looks at just how many times the Justice League's headquarters has been destroyed.


_Full article here._

----------

